# birthday present



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Look what my birthday present was !!! I don't think it will ever be topped.

7 lbs 12 oz. 20 1/2" and born on his due date ( my b-day) 

He's a very content little guy, loves to eat and sleep !! So much different from our daughter.

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t299/_justfocus_/DSC01260.jpg

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t299/_justfocus_/DSC01259.jpg


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

One more 

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t299/_justfocus_/DSC01260.jpg


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Aw, he's a cutie! Hope mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats 

Happy belated Birthday
and 
What is the little guys name?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Awesome - what a cute kid. And yep - we need to know the name.

Keith


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! 

Doesn't get any better than this, does it?

You need to get him a little "Packers" outfit


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

ok ok I was so excited to share that I forgot. His name is Ashton Jon-Robert.

Both mom and baby are doing great, Love em both to pieces !!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats! A beekeeper in the making!


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

You got that right Jeff !! Mom might not be that happy, but I think its cool !!


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Congradulations! I'm glad Mom and baby are doing well. My wife and I had our first four weeks ago. They are so precious when they are this young. Hard to keep the smile off your face isn't it?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh... and get some sleep!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats.. If you was like me, youd be shopping to see how soon you can get him in a beesuit. (Do they make them that small). Just kidding. But congrats!!!


----------

